

UPS Store to offer 3D printing service - makos
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20130801-ups-store-to-offer-3d-printing-service-beginning-in-san-diego.html

======
makos
Production + delivery in one service. I wonder how will online shops embrace
this new situation. This model has a chance for large disruption. I wonder if
producers (or in this case designers) will deliver 3d printable (i.e. 3d
printing optimised) versions of their products to take part in this model.

